# Front end squeak



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I'm going to have the dealer check it out, especially because I didn't notice this on either of the two others I test drove before I got mine.

It has a squeak in the front end. Now, I coun't tell you how a front end is put together to save my life, but the way I describe it is a "bushing" squeak from my shade tree mechanic days. It sounds EXACTLY like my '96 Bonneville does when it gets cold outside. If I turn either way under slow rolling conditions like in a parking lot, it squeaks like something is too tight. If I hit any bump at all when turning, a squeak there too.

I don't know quite what to make of it. I'll have the dealer check it out as soon as I can, but that will not be until a week or so from now. I'm not too worried about it damaging the car because on the road, she tracks and rides like I could just let go and will her to obey.

What a sweet car.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Wow...I sort of expected a "mine too" reply but I guess it is just me. I quit driving her. I still don't think it is that big a deal, but don't want to risk the tires or anything....and noticed today that there's a noticeable "thunk" along with all this where there should not be.

Gerry


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

your not the only one I hear it too. but havent had a chance to take it back


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

sounds like a bushing issue as well. Keep us posted as I have another car that does that same thing...slow roll over a speed bump makes it very noticable huh??


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

MoreMoonShine said:


> sounds like a bushing issue as well. Keep us posted as I have another car that does that same thing...slow roll over a speed bump makes it very noticable huh??


Yes to both of you. I'm just happy I have alternative rides this week...not including my Bonnie that just went down for a wheel bearing. Oh well. I knew that one was coming.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I just got off the line with the dealer. My car was a "dealer trade", and they said that the dealer they pick those up from is responsible for prepping the car. That dealer (whoever it was) did not remove a couple little rubber spacers in the front springs. They removed them, and no problems!

So, if you're having a problem with it squeaking turning right or left...it may be a quick and easy fix.

My Bonnie though...it still squeaks when it is cold, and that one's not shipping spacers


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I just got off the line with the dealer. My car was a "dealer trade", and they said that the dealer they pick those up from is responsible for prepping the car. That dealer (whoever it was) did not remove a couple little rubber spacers in the front springs. They removed them, and no problems!
> 
> So, if you're having a problem with it squeaking turning right or left...it may be a quick and easy fix.
> 
> My Bonnie though...it still squeaks when it is cold, and that one's not shipping spacers


One last follow-up. I just got back from picking her up, and had to take the long way, of course. Not a squeak or a bump, and she handled like a dream.

My guess was that the "bump" I was hearing was after passing over a bump just big or fast enough to elongate the spring, when the spring would compress again, thunk! While I wasn't exactly trying to duplicate the thunk, I'm quite sure it is gone.

Gerry


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I have that very same squeak, and as the time went by it go louder and louder. I finally took it in, and let me just tell you, it was a nightmare trying to explain it to the service guy. I finally got annoyed and told him to get in and I would show him.

So as soon as I started to move the car it started to squeak (I was in heaven, because usually the car is in it's best behavior at the dealer and I can never "duplicate" the problem). So I ask the service guy if he can hear it. He says nope! I drive away and for maybe a mile or so I keep hearing it and pointing it out to him but he still doesn't hear it. At this point I just want to punch the guy. So I ask him to drive it and maybe he can hear it then. Well, he SUCKED at driving a stick and I was getting pissed off at the fact that he was jolting my baby really hard, but he STILL couldn't hear it.

We take it back and all I said was, let me speak to the manager. The shop manager came out and I explained to him what had happened. He jumps in and as soon as I start rolling the car, he hears it. We drove around for a while and he noticed that it squeaked when I moved the steering wheel. He said it might be the brakes. He says that the car has a sensor that applies the brakes when the steering wheel is turned ever so slightly. So he recommended my brakes be looked at.

I did need front brakes anyways, so I shelled out the $$ to have them put in new ones. After a long wait for the car, 7 hours. I came to find that they were trying to fit the wrong brakes and the service guy says to me. "not sure if you know but your car doesn't fit the normal brakes, we needed to order some brakes from another dealer because it's a high performance vehicle. The ones we ordered are similar to the Corvette's brakes." All I was thinking to myself was, "you dumb piece of sh*** of course it's a high performance vehicle, WHY DON'T YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MY GOAT!!!!!"

So needless to say I was very disappointed but when I drove away I didn't hear the squeak anymore. But, then the next day. The squeak was back!!! It's been two weeks and it has become louder. I think I am taking it to another dealership on Tuesday to have them look at it again.

For anyone in the San Fernando Valley CA. DO NOT get your goat serviced @ RYDELL in Van Nuys.


----------



## Jacob300zx (Jan 26, 2007)

*brake rattle*

Just to add to this post for the people that have this problem. I am taking mine in as well because of a jingle in my front end. I have a strong feeling that it is a spring spacer as described. Iwill let you know more after I hear from the dealer.

Jake


----------

